# Integrated engineering 1.8t intake manifold



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

saw this on their fb and got so excited i had to post it 










im really excited about this hopefully i can get sem quality w/o driver side intake


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Why are you excited about a Manifold that is just a copy of the Xcessive plenum design? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-quot-homebrew-quot-intake-manifold.-Opinions


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

i can see noticeable differences and it isnt just a plenum. plus i like ie products


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Anymore information on it?


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

This looks pretty good, we'll have to wait for some dyno results :beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Nice that's it's changeable ps/ ds


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

all that was said was it would be available for preorder june 2nd at this point i know nothing else about it but yes i like the idea of a modular intake manifold especially if it performs


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi guys... We will post more info as the next week progresses... The throttle can go on either side, they match AEB ports, and by default it uses an 80mm hemi throttle- adapter plates available to various other throttles of your choice. 

It's nothing like the excessive plenum, other then that it unbolts and has the throttle body on the side. Anyone without an agenda can see that it is a much different piece with about 5 seconds on google image. Our part was designed from ground up to be application specific, in house, and has literally nothing copied from anything on the market. 

Here's a blog post from our ongoing development of another manifold- should give you a good idea of how we go about this stuff... http://www.intengineering.com/intblog/archives/596 

We just need another day or two to take the info which went out to train our dealers today, and convert that into web-friendly formats for you guys. :thumbup:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

I saw this on FB as well. Are you going to post the pre-order info here on vortex Pete?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I'm sure they would dude, this is their target audience. 

Saying it's exactly the same as the Excessive stuff's pretty lame. Seems like a fair amount of thought went in to the this and it addresses varying TB size issues along with DS/PS issues that a lot of people have raised. That says they're listening.


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

looks great can't wait to see results


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Why are you excited about a Manifold that is just a copy of the Xcessive plenum design?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-quot-homebrew-quot-intake-manifold.-Opinions


 :facepalm: 

manifold looks nice Pete! Interested in seeing test results :beer:


----------



## turbo2205 (May 1, 2005)

i saw this on fb as well and must say i'm really lookin fwd to the #s on this one :thumbup:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

It's also dope how the tb flanges looked to be already taped for WMI. :thumbup::snowcool:


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

Interesting they used raised stacks instead of flush mount one and we just started a thread about that. Would like to hear why they chose what they did. Also allowing the TB side to be changeable is a huge plus for someone like me that eventually wants to do a Driver side TB for cleaner charge pipe routing but likes to do things a step at a time because of budget constraints :thumbup:


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

Cryser said:


> Interesting they used raised stacks instead of flush mount one and we just started a thread about that. Would like to hear why they chose what they did. Also allowing the TB side to be changeable is a huge plus for someone like me that eventually wants to do a Driver side TB for cleaner charge pipe routing but likes to do things a step at a time because of budget constraints :thumbup:


 my thoughts exactly i want passenger side now driver side later only reason i havn't even thought about a high performance manifold is because i thought that i would have to buy a new one later down the road


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Just like most I saw this on fb and am really excited to see where the prices start in comparison to the sem manifold. Having the ability to use a passenger side tb makes all the difference for me since I don't want to spend money on new fmic pipes. I just noticed the wm bungs too  very nice! 

Group buy Pete?


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

oh damn..


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice:thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

as much as this is awesome, i don't think i can sell my SEM in order to get this and try it and utilize the meth port, the velocity stacks,etc. i am incredibly curious how it fairs against the SEM, the shorter runners will def make it different, despite the price...the SEM is fukn amazing, but this will go on something i own for sure. 

but dammit do i want one!!:beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Vegeta Gti said:


> as much as this is awesome, i don't think i can sell my SEM in order to get this and try it and utilize the meth port, the velocity stacks,etc. i am incredibly curious how it fairs against the SEM, the shorter runners will def make it different, despite the price...the SEM is fukn amazing, but this will go on something i own for sure.
> 
> but dammit do i want one!!:beer:


 If you have an SEM, why are you drooling at this at all? 

It's like owning a ferrari and envying the guy down the street that just got a Focus SVT


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

always willing to try something new. besides, could be a different outcome, better in a different way.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

groggory said:


> If you have an SEM, why are you drooling at this at all?
> 
> It's like owning a ferrari and envying the guy down the street that just got a Focus SVT


 Are you insinuating that this doesn't stack up to the sem?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Are you insinuating that this doesn't stack up to the sem?


 I'm saying I'm skeptical of any noticeable performance gains of this over an SEM.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

better, that us preference I'm how it performances based on what you desire.i think it will be comparable, but on a different plane.

it has sorter runners, but they fat, the injectors don't such down in the runner so improved flow and atomization. the ability to choose makes it a big plus.

it is still better than homebrew, or the excessive.

knowing pete and company, weeeee can expect data to follow.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

also availability, this will be crucial. it also comes with a vacuum port, very cool. 

more is always better when it comes to choices.




Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

When I look at this intake all I see is an SEM intake, it looks like the runners are the same length when you would measure from the tip of the stack to the base of the flange also that radius for the entry on the port looks very familiar. I can see that stack causing issues with flow as some has already tried that. 

and I see the modular design causing lots of issues when people complain about leaking manifolds. 
Not saying it's going to be an ie issue it might be user issue.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Not sure why you guys would think it won't stack up power wise. As if we would have made this without testing every manifold on the market and knowing what's up. :laugh: 

Generally speaking, our manifold is tuned more aggressively. It has a larger diameter primary @ 48MM, and a significantly larger plenum. That said, the target audience was cars from 450 to 800 bhp, with powerbands from 4500 to 8750 rpm. For an all out drag car going to 10-11k rpm, I would cut 1" out of the runners. We also pushed it to the limit to get every last drop of airflow- I have a good blog article I'm working on right now with various airflow simulations showing the difference between a tuned and raised stack, versus a radius on the floor- etc. You'll have to stay tuned though on that- this is terrible timing with Wuste as well- we are building all sorts of displays, and simultaneously trying to reorganize the shop to expand the machine shop.  

Both pieces are very high quality and probably the only two options I would consider at this point for a transverse 1.8T... Just so you guys know, this is also not an import piece... 100% Designed, tested, cast, and machined in the US. 










^ The plenum shape was the subject of a LOT of optimization as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

see!! so tell me again why i am drooling over thus??? 

now it is all about making room in my small MkI engine bay.


Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's the animated version of that.  

:thumbup:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

I like the great products you folks make, I don't care what armchair engineers or bench racers think :laugh:


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

i dont think anyone ever claimed this to be a SEM killer. in fact any claims to the performance of this thing by anyone other then pete is ludicrous because hes the only one who has seen this thing in action. as far as how it performs we will all just have to wait and see. but it is always nice to have options and a product from ie is more then likely to be well thought out and tested. 


btw pete you said this manifold is targeted at engines with 450-800bhp 
how would it do in an engine with 300-450bhp running turbos like f23 or the gt28rs/71 which i think most users are stopping as far as power levels


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

sabbySC said:


> I like the great products you folks make, I don't care what armchair engineers or bench racers think :laugh:


 Me too. And as I already have tons of IE stuff for my build, this will probably be another to add onto it. As soon as the preorder hits, I'm in...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

groggory said:


> I'm saying I'm skeptical of any noticeable performance gains of this over an SEM.


 not picking on groggory, but he asked why i wag drooling over this over an SEm, add it doesn't compare.

so i listed why, just from things i hear and visuals, along with the knowledge and experience pete and company have, this will be sick.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

sabbySC said:


> I like the great products you folks make, I don't care what armchair engineers or bench racers think :laugh:


 :beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Vegeta Gti said:


> not picking on groggory, but he asked why i wag drooling over this over an SEm, add it doesn't compare.
> 
> so i listed why, just from things i hear and visuals, along with the knowledge and experience pete and company have, this will be sick.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 :thumbup: 

Looks like a quality piece.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> not picking on groggory, but he asked why i wag drooling over this over an SEm, add it doesn't compare.
> 
> so i listed why, just from things i hear and visuals, along with the knowledge and experience pete and company have, this will be sick.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

we all agree, it is pretty sick

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by [email protected] 


Here ya go. 
Any indication of price yet ?? or would this only be I waist of money on a 280/300 bhp small 
port motor ? 


Regards Lenny 

ps looks like a very nice piece


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Intro price is going to be 854 if you preorder it... Regular is 900. Price is a bit steep but I guess we will see what gains could be made.


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

where did you get this information?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Striaght off a response from IE's facebook post.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

damn, was hopin git would be cheaper. 

who is the virai vertelli..whom ever the fuk, that guy is a fukn douche bag.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> damn, was hopin git would be cheaper.


 Yeah I had my fingers crossed.... :banghead: 



Vegeta Gti said:


> who is the virai vertelli..whom ever the fuk, that guy is a fukn douche bag


 :laugh:


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Budsdubbin said:


> Intro price is going to be 854 if you preorder it... Regular is 900. Price is a bit steep but I guess we will see what gains could be made.


 Wow, Same/more than the SEM.
Hopefully, it has something to show for it.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

I kinda assumed it would be $900. I was hoping that you would at least get a solid $50-$100 off for a pre buy:sly:. Im curious if you will have to buy the tb adapter separately of if your will get the choice of one with purchase of the mani.


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

Don't forget that this manifold is modular so if you want to switch to a DS or PS setup... you're not wasting time trying to sell your SEM manifold to get the one you need. That seems like it'd potentially be a huge plus for people, say like Aaron, who are switching their setup around every season to try out new ****. 

So long as the performance is there in both orientations and vs the competition... seems like it's worth the loot. Also, and I think this goes without saying... but you're paying for American quality. :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Gah, too pricey for me. Have fun w/ them guys!


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

I'll stay with a home brew for now


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Since its aluminum, will you be doing anodizing options?


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

^ Black and aluminum was the only color choices on the FB post.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

I also wonder why the casting on the velosity stacks are so rough


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

really bummed to read the post sin here. this is IE man!! this manifold is a completle package: power,user fiendly, options for tb sizing, vacuum porting, tb location. come on now. 

funniest thing about the complaining in here..is that most people who are complaining about this or the SEM...don't make over 400whp on pump low boost....soooooo.... 


i am stoked, i think the performance will speak volumes. i will keep my SEM, and when the time comes i will also obtain this. cos i have been itching for MONTHS for another project, and i am slowly convincing my wife to sell the M3 sooner than later and find a B6 A4 1.8t quattro avant....for some BT treatment...this would go in it for the awic idea i have...unless there is a longitudinal manifodl coming out.still,another MKI20v is needed in my life...ok...rambling...


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm stoked as I know this mani is stellar already for all the reasons you just listed.:thumbup::beer: 
I'm in for one:laugh:...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer: 

nothing is ever fail from IE. ther eis legitimate work,data collection,testing and manafacturing put into every product. and it is USA made. nothing is bad about this. 


if you don't wanna play with the bigboys and step up to a real mani, then don't post. as stated 450-850...i'm sur eit can be used for less pwer obviously, my personal thought, but so many shoot for 450 or more, then this is a necessity


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

So much BS flying around this thread :facepalm:


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

Vegeta Gti said:


> nothing is ever fail from IE. ther eis legitimate work,data collection,testing and manafacturing put into every product. and it is USA made. nothing is bad about this.


 This. :thumbup: 

IE has a very well-established history. It's a virtual certainty that this manifold is gonna perform... and perform well. Just give them time to flesh out the details and get the condensed stats published.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

l88m22vette said:


> So much BS flying around this thread :facepalm:


 be more specific


----------



## p[email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Dynamic flow simulation @ 8000 RPM... We used our CVA1 cam profile as the basis for the timing events. Just kicking things down the pipeline as we churn it out.  

I just compiled the flow numbers as well- it will not disappoint.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Just the armchair racing and smacktalking, I'm as happy as anyone there is another intake manifold option but it was just teased on Facebook, you'd think the way the discussion is going that there are already dynos posted. 

I'm also crabby because work isn't over yet and because I want some hard data to back up the pics :beer:


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Dynamic flow simulation @ 8000 RPM... We used our CVA1 cam profile as the basis for the timing events. Just kicking things down the pipeline as we churn it out.
> 
> I just compiled the flow numbers as well- it will not disappoint.


 Are these simulations assuming a 80mm TB IE a hemi one? 

Would it change much with say the TB spacer and say a VR6 TB? 

One thing for sure this won't have any problem mixing fuel and water/meth with the air when the valves open


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

I had a feeling this is what kamahao was talking about a few month ago when he said i.e. has something in the works. Good job guys:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Ya, that's with an 83mm hemi throttle. It won't change much with a 70- the 60 will have quite a bit higher velocity at the entrance and it has to slow down into the plenum. The stock throttle is definitely less then ideal for this sort of work.


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

Where those what looked like mini tb flanges posted on fb runner spacers to find optimum runner length?


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

greek 1.8t said:


> Where those what looked like mini tb flanges posted on fb runner spacers to find optimum runner length?


 I think what your taking about are different size throttle body adapter plates. That way you can run the manifold with various size throttle bodies.


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

They stated that they are not tb adapters, plus they look way to small. And looking at there prototype on the 5cyl mani its 3 piece which looks like it has the same bolt pattern as the spacers between plenum and runners.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

On this one we started long and chopped down from there. The way we did it on the 5 cylinder was after a bit of learning experience with working with the ABS model


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

greek 1.8t said:


> They stated that they are not tb adapters, plus they look way to small. And looking at there prototype on the 5cyl mani its 3 piece which looks like it has the same bolt pattern as the spacers between plenum and runners.


 Clearly your talking about a different pic...


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.250233224894.138797.118362329894&type=3


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

they are individual phelonic spacers for the intake manifold is my guess


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

im already trying to sell my homebrew to buy this lol. i really wanted the SEM before but i didnt wanna spend a bunch of money to buy new IC piping. 


anybody wanna buy my manifold?


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

Wish it was a little more affordable, but at least there will be a quality pass. side manifold available.


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

Thats average price for a good vw manifold. I wish vw parts were cheap like honda parts. I guess were special


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

yeha i did a comparison of honda equivalents to our parts in most cases we are paying at least double and in some cases we are paying 3-4times as much........... still wouldnt drive one unless it was a s2000


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

R&D costs money and the market is limited. I wish it wasnt so much also as it would be neat to have but I dont have a need for this in a daily driver ;p 

Any plans to make a plenum that will work on longitudinal layout? Im sure the A4 guys will be hounding IE for that.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> damn, was hopin git would be cheaper.
> 
> who is the virai vertelli..whom ever the fuk, that guy is a fukn douche bag.


 I'm that douche bag.... And you can go fuuk yourself. Thanks.

Just because I don't jump on I.E.s nuts every time they introduce a new product doesn't make me a douche bag. I'm entitled to my opinion just lime the rest of the *******s out there including yourself... So again.... Heres a big F U to you... :beer:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

babarber said:


> yeha i did a comparison of honda equivalents to our parts in most cases we are paying at least double and in some cases we are paying 3-4times as much........... still wouldnt drive one unless it was a s2000


 LOL, I :heart: my Honda


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> nothing is ever fail from IE. ther eis legitimate work,data collection,testing and manafacturing put into every product.


 I wouldn't exactly say that nothing is ever fail from IE...

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

i like the prelude its nice but doesnt mean i would drive it their power delivery drives me nuts also the same reason i dont daily drive a 1.8 with a gt3071 cant stand to wait for power if i needed that kind of power i would turbo a r32. i have thought about a borgwarner efr 62xx on a 2.0 stroker that doesnt sound like it would be terrible but if i do that it will be a few years down the road.... to each their own i guess


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

schwartzmagic said:


> I wouldn't exactly say that nothing is ever fail from IE...
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


 basically what everyone is saying is i.e. spends alot of time in R&D they dont just toss together na idea throw it on a dyno and mass produce it. they do it right so you can almost always expect them to produce a quality product that dilivers


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

fine, you wanna get salty. 

make an intake manifold fromt scratch, 100% scratch. 

then tell me your opinion on making a manifold, how much of a rip off it isn't from other companies, and how much your gonan charge. 

saying it is an excessive rip off and over priced and isn't going to perform is just silly, not even, that is just ignorant. 

how doe sit compare to the SEM and the excessive? well, it's obvious the excessive is a great way to build a homebrew, but it still isn't fully DESIGNED to get the best of a target power range...sure the SEM is designed for the 300+ car, this is geared towards the limited amount of people in the 450+ range. 

so make it i say, i want to see it. i want data and i want to test it against my SEM. show me how much your "opinion" that it sucks is worth. also, feel free to begin developing rods, billet pieces, and much more aftermerket parts. 

i'm not riding anyones nuts. but 17 years of seeing manafactures come and go, one thing IE does differently is that they push Large vendors like ARP to make us much needed pieces, they develop from the ground up, and they are specific to us, being Vw, and STILL make 20v parts. ****, even hybrid part for us guys who do swaps and so forth. 

not many vendors doing that anymore, so if supporting a company because they strive to provide us with solid parts,service and choices is nut riding, then i love sacks. 

so there is my opinion of your opinion, feel free to get salty over that as well. it wasn't a personal stab, it was an opinion on your opinion.


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

R&D costs money and the market is limited. I wish it wasnt so much also as it would be neat to have but I dont have a need for this in a daily driver ;p 

Any plans to make a plenum that will work on longitudinal layout? Im sure the A4 guys will be hounding IE for that.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

honda parts are cheap due to the fact there are more on the road, they are cheaper in the first place, and there far far more vendors supplying similar parts and so on. 

go to an open import test and tune, HPDE/PDX...


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> fine, you wanna get salty.
> 
> make an intake manifold fromt scratch, 100% scratch.
> 
> ...


 He blew his head, bent all 20 of his supertech valves because of a part IE sold him, IE had some idea of the part being faulty because they revised the part yet took very partial blame for it if any. So yea he prolly has a grudge.


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

that was so epic i had to put it in my sig twice


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

Bookmarking this! Loving the read on this thread


Sent from my TI 83 plus silver edition using tapatalk.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> fine, you wanna get salty.
> 
> make an intake manifold fromt scratch, 100% scratch.
> 
> ...


 While I agree with a large part of what you have said I disagree with your claim about me getting "salty". I stated my opinion on FB and I'm entitled to it. I expected a lot more than this design from them is all... And since no one else is selling a manifold for less than an SEM why not jump on the bandwagon and charge everyone up the ass... Why? Because they can... Just like SEM can and INA.... Because all the vw vendor fan boys buy all the hype. There are plenty of honda & evo guys in South Florida making a lot more power and running faster times than all the fastest VWs combined. And they're all doing it buying parts that don't go for anywhere near what our vendors charge us. My xcessive manifold idea came from a guy w a 240 putting down 850+ whp on a daily driven car. And me coming atcha was all about your dumb ass comment about me, not about getting salty. Save your bs for your fanboys... You wanna get stupid I'll get stupid too... Simple.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Before I get started... 

DISCLAIMER: This is not an IE bash post in anyway. I think they make excellent products and put in the most R&D than any other vendor. 

I didn't want to get into this with but I just can't get over the dumb ass sh!t that comes outta your mouth sometimes. 

This will all probably get deleted anyways but here goes.... 



Vegeta Gti said:


> saying it is an excessive rip off and over priced and isn't going to perform is just silly, not even, that is just ignorant.


 Just for reference.... see my FB post below. Don't see where I said it isn't going to perform. I stand by my post and still think it LOOKS like the xcessive manifold and still think it's over priced. Never said it was a rip off. So you sir... are a fool. And in the future do me a favor and don't put words in my mouth. 












Vegeta Gti said:


> so make it i say, i want to see it. i want data and i want to test it against my SEM. show me how much your "opinion" that it sucks is worth. also, feel free to begin developing rods, billet pieces, and much more aftermerket parts.


 My opinion never stated it sucked... Just that their design was un-original and that it LOOKED like the Xcessive design and that I thought it was over priced. Again, don't put words in my mouth. 

Just to clear a few other things... 

If you provide the capital, I will gladly bring a set of rods to market and undercut everyone, but more than likely all the vortex vendor fanboys would think it's garbage because they're not getting bent over and butt raped with no lube. 

I have access to the same sources to cast similar rods to the same rods IE originally began selling and can, if I was provided with the capital, bring a set of rods to market put an engineering strength smoke and mirror marketing show and fool all the sheep, i.e., you and the rest of the fanboys. 

I will also gladly make a manifold based on the SEM runner design and xcessive plenum AND sell it for $900. Happy? 

IE's first rods, the "Stone" rods, were chinese rods. IE was introduced to the guy who brought the Stone rods to market. He couldn't sell them. IE was savvy enough to market them properly, aka vortex fanboys.... They bought the rods off the guy then continued having the chinese company make the rods. 



Vegeta Gti said:


> so if supporting a company because they strive to provide us with solid parts,service and choices is nut riding, then i love sacks.


 They do strive to provide us with solid parts, for the most part... but their products have failed on several occasions. TRUTH... 



Vegeta Gti said:


> so there is my opinion of your opinion, feel free to get salty over that as well. it wasn't a personal stab, it was an opinion on your opinion.





Vegeta Gti said:


> who is the virai vertelli..whom ever the fuk, that guy is a fukn douche bag.


 Call me crazy but your opinion was somewhat of a personal stab... :screwy: 

END RANT


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

weeeeee, all parts fail.

i said ground up.do it. 

nuff said, guess I'm a fan boy with a fast car

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> weeeeee, all parts fail.
> 
> i said ground up.do it.
> 
> ...


 
Riiiiiiight, you won, jack ass... You act like my 3 year old daughter.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Id rock it:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

I think the "vortex" reality gets the better of all of use sometimes, there really aren't that many people running around with 400whp VW's let alone 1.8T's. 

A lot more people buy hondas/dsm/subies/evo's and such to make fast rather then a VW. We don't have the most forgiving ecu to tune, our can tunes really are behind the times at this point in the game and unless you wanna learn another language maestro is kinda out at this point. 

Hondata/kpro is a simple program to learn and use compared to ME7, tactrix has a HUGE following with people that can explain and help with tunes much easier and readily available then we have. 

Hell I love my jetta, built a motor for it and just order my v-band kit from arnold and there are still days I look back on the chance I had to get a pretty clean 2nd gen AWD turbo eclipse. 

It's not fanboyism it's just pure facts, if your making a manifold that less then 1% of the 1.8T community is probably going to use the price is gonna be higher then making a manifold for an evo motor that you know literally thousands of people are gonna buy. 

We are and always been light years behind other platforms because 95% of the people that modify our cars drop them on bags, big wheels and body kits. Look at that **** for the MK4 platform there are airbag kits for dirt cheap and like 15 different suppliers for them, there is like 10 different coilover companies. But for performance parts we don't have much, so prices are gonna be higher. 

it sucks but it's just the way the world works, but then again it's all the much better when you see the look on some guy in an S2000 with full bolt on as they can't catch up to the car they though was gonna be a cake walk and being driven by a 16yr blonde girl. :laugh:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Cryser said:


> I think the "vortex" reality gets the better of all of use sometimes, there really aren't that many people running around with 400whp VW's let alone 1.8T's.
> 
> A lot more people buy hondas/dsm/subies/evo's and such to make fast rather then a VW. We don't have the most forgiving ecu to tune, our can tunes really are behind the times at this point in the game and unless you wanna learn another language maestro is kinda out at this point.
> 
> ...


 I can agree with most of this... :laugh: 

I'm basing some of my "rip off" comment as Chris stated based on the cost of the xcessive plenum and their runners AND their quoted cost to cast a manifold similar to IE's. Yes, they put the R&D into the flow and yada yada yada so they deserve to get compensated but at our expense. Yeah I'm aware of the economics of it all, but will throw this out there... Just as you stated but with a twist, performance for our cars suffers at our expense while it fattens the wallets of vortex vendors. Everyone else sells a manifold for $900... IE will too. It's just plain ol taking advantage of a situation in MY opinion.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Cryser said:


> Hell I love my jetta, built a motor for it and just order my v-band kit from arnold and there are still days I look back on the chance I had to get a pretty clean 2nd gen AWD turbo eclipse.


 yum, i love those cars! i still might get a 97-99 eclipse gsx if i don't want to buy a more expensive car later down the rd


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

^why walk your dog, when you can walk your crankf?^ haha. Just kidding, i love 1st and 2nd gens opcorn::thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey----- Knock it off or I will have this thread cleaned up. 

Fresh off the presses...


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Cryser said:


> being driven by a 16yr blonde girl. :laugh:












pics... :laugh:


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice 

Regards Lenny


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

More Porn...


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Keep it up IE . 

I would like to ask this : point out another company invest/develop for such an old platform like VAG MK4 ? 

Why would i re-invent the wheel? 

Wonder how much the cost for IE fully assembled 1.8T turbo


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

beautiful!!!:beer::beer: 

apologies pete and everyone. 

sick of hearing negativity for actual growth and development. thank you IE for constantly bringing new products to an outdated platform!!:beer::beer:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

^ NO DOUBT. My car wouldnt be built if it wasnt for I.E. to bad i already have an intake manifold lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

ModsTTand said:


> Keep it up IE .
> 
> Wonder how much the cost for IE fully assembled 1.8T turbo


 We will have fully assembled entire engine packages soon, just waiting on some cnc ported heads to be done. They will be using either Vi-pec plug & play ecu's or custom chip tune for the package- your choice. 

Oh, did I mention vi-pec plug & play ME7? Whoops- that's another product being announced this weekend! We'll have one at our booth- they don't go on sale for a another month or so though.  

No sweat guys - I just didn't want this thread to end up going down the black hole.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i would like to clear up it wasn't a personal stab, it's was an ignorant comment in my eyes. we don't have a lot of vendors, more directly, speciality vendors who design and make products with specific intentions. to compare our cars, and our vendors to another make or model is useless. nothing alike, the popularity,availability,technology, and pricing is completely different. that would buying the car new or used, the aftermarket size and depth or the average customer demographic. 


i would prefer to use facts and experience, which i pretty much did, over personal opinion. i got heated that you would blindly discredit something and call myself and some pretty effin legitimate people fanboys, over a fantastic new product people have bitched about, yourself included, that is finally available. 

i have had my hands on a couple of the excessive units with chad, their nice, chad made a nice one, it still isn't an SEM or the IE by a stretch, there is just more to it than a plenum. 


my apologies to you, my intentions weren't personal.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

+1 Vegeta! 

IE is engineering stuff! Not slapping crap together; not fabricating; they're _engineering_. Don't talk out unless you have at least some semblance of engineering and physics. 

And Vi-PEC?! Man, you guys at IE are killing me! I might have sell my car and build a whole new one


----------



## baileysjetta (Feb 22, 2007)

*Niice manifold*

i just want to say what an awesome job!!! all the right stuff. I have a old 007 monster and your design has covered all the down falls of a Fabricated manifold. Looking forward to fitting one of these to my car.:thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

So this would not show any gains on a lower HP application? Say 300 hp atw? 

Cheers


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

it more than likely would, but IE has said 450-850, so it would net you gains, but it's hard to tell just how much yet. 

once wuste is past, i bet we will see many more updates and data.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

According to the information provided 450-700 whp applications are targeted with this runner length any more you would need a shorter runner... Any less I would have to assume little to no gains setups around 300 wouldn't flow enough.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

Budsdubbin said:


> According to the information provided 450-700 whp applications are targeted with this runner length any more you would need a shorter runner... Any less I would have to assume little to no gains setups around 300 wouldn't flow enough.


 he said 400-800 B.H.P, well within the range that 95% of the big turbo users are going to hit. That pretty much covers anyone with a 71r to a 40r.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

It would still have to be a decent improvement over stock mani for 300ish people. It may not be worth the money for those guys but have to be better then stock..unless Pete says otherwise:laugh:


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys. I wonder if IE would consider a longer runner option for peeps in my situation. As the manifold is a very smart two peice unit runner plus plenum would be an easier task just to fabricate the runners but keep the exisiting plenum. 

Would cover both markets


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

VW indahouse said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. I wonder if IE would consider a longer runner option for peeps in my situation. As the manifold is a very smart two peice unit runner plus plenum would be an easier task just to fabricate the runners but keep the exisiting plenum.
> 
> Would cover both markets


 What's your situation?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

groggory said:


> What's your situation?


 :laugh:


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

groggory said:


> What's your situation?


 I assume he means for people who dont or have no plans to run a 500+hp car


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i honestly believe,from what i have seen here and in person. most BT cars on here and around are 330-400whp. 

the 400+ crowd shrinks considerably, especially 450+


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm in Australia and have a VW Polo GTI. 

It's a very light and small FWD car at 1180kg from factory (I have also stripped out another 60kg too, super fun ) there is no room in the tiny engine bay for a big turbo set up so limited there along with these cars were serverly detuned from factory with 110kw and 280nm at the crank. And they have a small port 1.8t. 

So they really don't like 450+ hp at the wheels for many reasons such as traction for one. A guy build a 500hp one in the UK and can't get traction until 4th and that's with set electronic boost control and an lsd. Plus the O2R 5 speed gear box and drive shafts would crap themselves in a heartbeat. 

So not looking for anything past 300hp but even that's a struggle to get to. So wanting to do the big port manifold conversion and port match the head and the 70mm TB upgrade to help things along. 

Cheers. 










Maybe with a shoe horn??


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i disagree. 


i'm in a MKI. only broken one outer CV and it was from the factory, life of the car.


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

Already broken the shorter drive shaft with 375nm at the wheels  (277ft-lb) VW rate all their components these days to keep manufacture costs down. So that's a 50% increase in torque from factory.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

breaking stuff and traction loss are the nature of increased output.


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

i had traction problems as well until i switched to a really grippy set of tires, dunlop direzza z1 starspecs. they just had their first trip in the rain, i was hella surprised because even in the rain these things gripped more then my old ones. not saying its a surefire cure but you guys really should look into an appropriate set of tires . normal street tires dont cut it with high horsepower front wheel drive cars


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

Maybe so but parts and labor here are 3 times as much as for you guys. And not to mention the cars are 50% more to buy in the first place. 

As for traction I think I've done everything possible to attend to that and with great success 

Weichers steel front strut brace 
Wiechers steel lower control arm brace 
Whiteline adjustable front sway bar 22mm 
Whiteline adjustable rear sway bar 20mm 
Whiteline rear wheel kit toe in reduction shims 
FK AK coilovers 
Seat solid rear wishbone bushes 

And had to pump the guards for 

Enkei RPF1 17x8, 35ET (stock 16x6.5 43ET) 
Goodyear GS-D3 215/40R17 (stock 205/45R16) 

but with another 200 whp it would be a different story. And as I said the only Polo in the world within the 450+whp range can't get a shred of traction until 4th gear so is useless for daily driving.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

VW indahouse said:


> Maybe so but parts and labor here are 3 times as much as for you guys. And not to mention the cars are 50% more to buy in the first place.
> 
> As for traction I think I've done everything possible to attend to that and with great success
> 
> ...


 
Theres a Swedish guy with a 400whp + Lupo running Toyo R888 with traction. Ill try to get him to post here.


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool thanks!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i have been running star specs for over a year, love them.

i hear excuses.

I'm 450 in a mkI.

also, you need more longitudinal bracing to increase grip a bit.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

I L:heart:VE P:heart:L:heart: and L:heart:VE MK1!!!!!


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

Goodyear GS-D3 tires are ok but there is much more traction to be had in a sreet tire 
toyo proxes R1R tires are about the grippiest tire available that you can still drive safely in the rain i passed on them for the dunlops though because they wear quickly


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

babarber said:


> Goodyear GS-D3 tires are ok but there is much more traction to be had in a sreet tire
> toyo proxes R1R tires are about the grippiest tire available that you can still drive safely in the rain i passed on them for the dunlops though because they wear quickly


 BF Goodwrench KDW2 here...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> BF Goodwrench KDW2 here...:thumbup::thumbup:


 it's time for a new set of tires for me. how many miles do you typically get out of a set of those bro? i've been lookin at them, but my friens that have them say they are noisy and wear kinda fast. they don't have vw's tho, whats ur opionion on them?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i honestly believe,from what i have seen here and in person. most BT cars on here and around are 330-400whp.
> 
> the 400+ crowd shrinks considerably, especially 450+


 agreed :beer:


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i honestly believe,from what i have seen here and in person. most BT cars on here and around are 330-400whp.
> 
> the 400+ crowd shrinks considerably, especially 450+


 exactly why i asked how this manifold does in the 300-450hp range its nice to have a manifold that performs at that level but the market for something like that is pretty exclusive especially for FWD cars 

with the plenum being modular it seems it would be easier to make a separate plenum or runners then designing a whole new manifold


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> it's time for a new set of tires for me. how many miles do you typically get out of a set of those bro? i've been lookin at them, but my friens that have them say they are noisy and wear kinda fast. they don't have vw's tho, whats ur opionion on them?


 I really like them!:thumbup: They don't wear fast at all on my cars with proper alignments( i heard the trick is to rotate them). They are gangster/grippy and work very well in the rain. I am currently running 2 different sets on 2 cars and they are holding up nicely on both. I don't think they are noisy at all. I know people say that but I dont think so. I've got 2 friends running them on m3 swapped e30's and they really like them as well. They make a little noise after you rotate them but it goes away in a day or so. The set on my mk2 are 3 years old and still have close to half tread left on them. I would recommend them:thumbup: I would buy them again(i did)...:thumbup::beer:


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

everyone said the same thing about the dunlop starspecs while you can definitely hear some tread noise at highway speeds but its not abnoxious like everyone claims it to be i guess some people are super sensitive to things like tread noise and suspension stiffness. imo if your one of those people go buy a lexus


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> I really like them!:thumbup: They don't wear fast at all on my cars with proper alignments( i heard the trick is to rotate them). They are gangster/grippy and work very well in the rain. I am currently running 2 different sets on 2 cars and they are holding up nicely on both. I don't think they are noisy at all. I know people say that but I dont think so. I've got 2 friends running them on m3 swapped e30's and they really like them as well. They make a little noise after you rotate them but it goes away in a day or so. The set on my mk2 are 3 years old and still have close to half tread left on them. I would recommend them:thumbup: I would buy them again(i did)...:thumbup::beer:


 kool i might try them out :beer: i have 2 cars so they wont be seein as many miles as i usually put on the set. 



babarber said:


> everyone said the same thing about the dunlop starspecs while you can definitely hear some tread noise at highway speeds but its not abnoxious like everyone claims it to be i guess some people are super sensitive to things like tread noise and suspension stiffness. imo if your one of those people go buy a lexus


 lol, i did have a set of cooper zeons that were noisy as **** and i hated them. they even rode rough


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

babarber said:


> exactly why i asked how this manifold does in the 300-450hp range its nice to have a manifold that performs at that level but the market for something like that is pretty exclusive especially for FWD cars
> 
> with the plenum being modular it seems it would be easier to make a separate plenum or runners then designing a whole new manifold


 i agree, but tue long runners on the sem work great for that stuff

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah ill admit sem is nice i just dont want to do driver side TB


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i'm lucked out with it being drivers side, as i had already made the homebrew that way years ago. but also very glad the IE is able to do both.:beer:


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Gulfstream said:


> Theres a Swedish guy with a 400whp + Lupo running Toyo R888 with traction. Ill try to get him to post here.


 r888 is a really good tire! 
and boost vs gear/rpm is a must


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

So the show yesterday was so crazy for us we weren't able to get on here and link you guys- didn't get back to the hotel until almost 1 and then I think we all just passed out immediately. Anyways, the link to it is here: 

http://www.intengineering.com/integrated-engineering-1-8t-transverse-intake-manifold.html 

There are dyno results, flow charts, and a bunch of other info on there... Just a reminder, this is a pre-sale and the manifolds will ship in about 4 weeks. - Pete


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

In for results.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

He posted results.... 92hp gain :screwy:  That is insane and look at the torque just flatten out all the way to redline barely a drop. 

Few questions though: Now were both dyno's done with IE cams? This is bolted to an AWP head aswell?


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Budsdubbin said:


> He posted results.... 92hp gain :screwy:  That is insane and look at the torque just flatten out all the way to redline barely a drop.
> 
> Few questions though: Now were both dyno's done with IE cams? This is bolted to an AWP head aswell?


  

IE Transverse 1.8T Intake manifold low boost dyno results 

IE Transverse 1.8T Intake manifold low boost dyno results – 17psi boost on a 2L stroker with IECVA1 camshafts and a 5857 turbocharger. Identical engine and ignition timing used on both runs, boost was within 1 psi. 

Yes AWP...look at the top of the dyno printout...


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Well yes it says awp but it doesn't specify for certain that the head is the same and/or wasn't ported & polished to match the intake manifold. If thats the case I guess I'm sold:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

I didn't read through this so sorry if it has already been answered. But where are people that plan on getting this manifold going to get their vacuum source for the brake booster?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

It comes with a vacuum manifold I believe if you look at the first page there is a pic of the manifold and all thats included...


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

Budsdubbin said:


> It comes with a vacuum manifold I believe if you look at the first page there is a pic of the manifold and all thats included...


 Gotcha, that's what it's looking like. Cause I'd need something for my dv, fpr, boost gauge, and brake booster. 

This looks like a very nice piece. I just can't decide if I would see many gains just having full bolt ons and the F4. 

I'd be using stock fuel rail, throttle body, stock AWP head, ect.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

it says boost stayed with 1psi, and nothing was changed between tests. 

i am def sold now. holy ****.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

I see a SEM vs IE intake comparison dyno in the future :beer:


----------



## Levi20AE (Feb 16, 2005)

Got a few pics of the new manifold yesterday and talk with Pete some. It looks like a really great product they put a lot of time into determining the runner dimensions and plenum volume. I think he said the plenum volume was 3.75 L and the runner diameter was 48 mm, but don't hold me to that. There were a few of the rapid prototype manifolds on display that were used to determine the dimensions of the final product. Nothing but professional level products from IE.


































Also teaser pic of the CNC heads to come


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The head was an AEB head- same one our mule has had all along. We didn't test an AEB intake mani because it won't fit- I would test an AGU one for you guys if somebody sends one in- I'd expect it to pick up at least 30hp over the AWP stock manifold + adapter spacer setup. To be honest I had never run the engine with a stock AWP manifold- only SEM and RMR- and I had a pretty good laugh when I saw how far it fell.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The head was an AEB head- same one our mule has had all along. We didn't test an AEB intake mani because it won't fit- I would test an AGU one for you guys if somebody sends one in- I'd expect it to pick up at least 30hp over the AWP stock manifold + adapter spacer setup. To be honest I had never run the engine with a stock AWP manifold- only SEM and RMR- and I had a pretty good laugh when I saw how far it fell.


u think the agu mani will pick up 30hp over awp intake mani? or am i misreading you


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

You should package valves, retainers and springs with this manifold. 

The top end opening up like that is awesome! I'd love to have one, but I don't think I'll ever be able to take advantage of it with this VW...Maybe I'd you come out with a longitudal version though

Awesome product from a great company that fails to disappoint every time!:thumbup:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> u think the agu mani will pick up 30hp over awp intake mani? or am i misreading you


I think that is what he is saying...
If the AGU is the transverse bigport (pass side tbody), 034 motorsports reports like a 25hp increase on one of their employees cars with no other mods other than the manifold.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Ya, that's what I am saying- the AWP manifold is terrible, especially on a big port head... I didn't have an AGU manifold though, and the AEB one is ~irrelevant in this application, so that's what we used. 

The little uptick in power at the end of both dyno's is boost creep- load on the dyno was a little too high and it had to fight to pull out that last few hundred rpm. 

450 crank on these is not that tough- We're getting that with CVA1's, this manifold, a stock AEB head with a GOOD valve job, 2L stroker- under 20psi of boost. 26-27 psi = ~600 bhp if you have the octane.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Pete, got a question for you. Would using a manifold spacer (10mm + 2 gasketss) make any drastic changes in performance?


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Ya, that's what I am saying- the AWP manifold is terrible, especially on a big port head... I didn't have an AGU manifold though, and the AEB one is ~irrelevant in this application, so that's what we used.
> 
> The little uptick in power at the end of both dyno's is boost creep- load on the dyno was a little too high and it had to fight to pull out that last few hundred rpm.
> 
> 450 crank on these is not that tough- We're getting that with CVA1's, this manifold, a stock AEB head with a GOOD valve job, 2L stroker- under 20psi of boost. 26-27 psi = ~600 bhp if you have the octane.


What constitutes a *GOOD valve job*?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Ya, that's what I am saying- the AWP manifold is terrible, especially on a big port head... I didn't have an AGU manifold though, and the AEB one is ~irrelevant in this application, so that's what we used.
> 
> The little uptick in power at the end of both dyno's is boost creep- load on the dyno was a little too high and it had to fight to pull out that last few hundred rpm.
> 
> 450 crank on these is not that tough- We're getting that with CVA1's, this manifold, a stock AEB head with a GOOD valve job, 2L stroker- under 20psi of boost. 26-27 psi = ~600 bhp if you have the octane.


Nice. Pete, what's the deal with the adapter needed for a stock TB? is that included or sold separately? if sold separately how much is it?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Big_Tom said:


> Nice. Pete, what's the deal with the adapter needed for a stock TB? is that included or sold separately? if sold separately how much is it?


You're dying to pop a hole in that block aren'tcha!


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, big tom, its easier to go to lowes and buy a window, than to make a window out of a cast iron block  buy rod tom:wave:

On another note, i.e. you guys are great! And by good valve job you're talking about a machine shop angle grinding the seats? To get rid of a little turbulance?
:thumbup:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

How much of a gain can be had on bolting this unit to a stock small port AWP? Not as much as an AEB of course but I can't help but think the transition between big port runners to small AWP ports will cause a bit of turbulant air.... Am I wrong in assuming this?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

screwball said:


> You're dying to pop a hole in that block aren'tcha!





Mindfault said:


> Yeah, big tom, its easier to go to lowes and buy a window, than to make a window out of a cast iron block  buy rod tom:wave:
> 
> On another note, i.e. you guys are great! And by good valve job you're talking about a machine shop angle grinding the seats? To get rid of a little turbulance?
> :thumbup:


yall crack me up. :laugh: the community has such great concern for my block :thumbup:


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> yall crack me up. :laugh: the community has such great concern for my block :thumbup:


^^^^theswoleguy version 2.0 :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

By good valve job I mean one done carefully, by someone who knows what they are doing... Blended in nicely to the throat area, etc- not just grind the hell out of it with a 45 degree and call it. 

The adapters are on our site- sku # IEBAUU4 (http://www.intengineering.com/integ...emi-to-60mm-vw-throttle-body-adapter-kit.html) is the 80 to 60, and IEBAUU5 (http://www.intengineering.com/integ...o-60mm-vw-throttle-body-adapter-kit-1224.html) is the 80mm to 70mm one... I would highly recommend getting either the 70mm or 80mm throttle though- the 60 really does not do these engines justice. We have the 80's- the 70's are a zillion dollars new so I would buy one from a junkyard if you want that size. 

Gains would definitely be smaller on an AWP head. A little bit due to the turbulence at the port adapter- but mostly IMO because this manifold is designed to scream from 6000-8500 and that's exactly where the AWP head in stock form doesn't really shine. 

A 10mm adapter will bring the power band down a little bit. I'd expect to see peak power fall a smidge and peak torque rise a bit. Definitely not the end of the world if you are also using a small port head... We will have some big port to small port phenolic adapters available before these start shipping as well. 

Our runner length started about 2" longer then it is now and we played with it down to where it is... No more power was to be gained from shorter runners on this particular powerband- if it had a 72mm billet turbo on it or something and was going to rev to 10k I would probably consider cutting out an inch from right behind the plenum flange.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> yall crack me up. :laugh: the community has such great concern for my block :thumbup:


I've noticed this:laugh:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Only cause we care, and we know you are Shaking Hands With Danger. Hahah:snowcool:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Wait so the adaptors are additional parts that you have to buy? I thought you would at least have the option to choose which TB adaptor you wanted.... Just extends the price for about anyone not running a 80mm TB which turns out to be possibly 80-90% of your potential buyers. Also this excludes the vacuum manifold aswell?...

Yikes... theres no doubt this is a quality product but the adaptors needed to run the manifold for most buyers really adds on to the price.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mindfault said:


> Only cause we care, and we know you are Shaking Hands With Danger. Hahah:snowcool:


Ha! I laugh in the face of "danger" :laugh:



Budsdubbin said:


> Wait so the adaptors are additional parts that you have to buy? I thought you would at least have the option to choose which TB adaptor you wanted.... Just extends the price for about anyone not running a 80mm TB which turns out to be possibly 80-90% of your potential buyers. Also this excludes the vacuum manifold aswell?...
> 
> Yikes... theres no doubt this is a quality product but the adaptors needed to run the manifold for most buyers really adds on to the price.


agreed, the manifold itself it already a little pricey, then adapter, vac block, and possibly new TB. this is not for the faint of heart


----------



## Prawn (Jun 21, 2006)

I love the look of this manifold, but I think we need more details before we can make an informed decision about it.

Being a 20vt specific manifold, I'd assume it has provision for the standard VAG IAT sensor? I can't see this anywhere, also, all 20vt's under the sun require at least 2 3mm vacuum ports and a larger vacuum port for the brake booster, so these would have to be included as standard.

The opening picture shows some kind of vacuum manifold, which I assume is to cover the above, but where does this bolt up?


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Prawn said:


> I love the look of this manifold, but I think we need more details before we can make an informed decision about it.
> 
> Being a 20vt specific manifold, I'd assume it has provision for the standard VAG IAT sensor? I can't see this anywhere, also, all 20vt's under the sun require at least 2 3mm vacuum ports and a larger vacuum port for the brake booster, so these would have to be included as standard.
> 
> The opening picture shows some kind of vacuum manifold, which I assume is to cover the above, but where does this bolt up?


The IAT sensor hole is on the end and there is a vacuum manifold that goes with it(or cost extra:banghead. I feel what you are saying tho....


----------



## Rumpelstilzchen (Oct 24, 2009)

Did I miss it somewhere? What software were they using?


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

standalone. vipec


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Roughly ~295 CFM on all 4 runners is quite impressive. I currently cannot find any flow numbers for the SEM large port manifolds, but in the "official" intake manifold flow bench testing thread (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3098525) this manifold outperforms the top models by ~40 CFM. :thumbup:


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

Sorry if it's been asked/answered already but is there any plans for a longitudinal manifold?


----------



## Prawn (Jun 21, 2006)

Twopnt016v said:


> The IAT sensor hole is on the end and there is a vacuum manifold that goes with it(or cost extra:banghead. I feel what you are saying tho....


So the IAT sensor is at the far end of the plenum, further from the TB?

I wonder if that'll effect it's response to IAT changes, such as WMI kicking in.

With the stock IAT sensor being right after the TB, the ECU has already seen the lower intake charge before it's even reached the runners and gone down into the head.

I don't know how you guys use WMI over there, but my particular tune has the timing advance curve linked very closely to the IAT sensor, so when I arm my WMI system the map automatically dials in additional timing as soon as it sees the lower IAT's from the WMI. Not sure if having the sensor so far away would screw this up or not!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Some of you guys complaining about the price crack me up. Then again I come from the VR6 world, we pay $1,200+ for a bread box glued to some random length runners.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Prawn said:


> So the IAT sensor is at the far end of the plenum, further from the TB?
> 
> I wonder if that'll effect it's response to IAT changes, such as WMI kicking in.
> 
> ...


I have the IAT sensor at the opposite side on my RMR intake manifold. It works fine on the opposite side.


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Some of you guys complaining about the price crack me up. Then again I come from the VR6 world, we pay $1,200+ for a bread box glued to some random length runners.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: lol

we dont know how good we have it here


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

MKIII_96 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: lol
> 
> we dont know how good we have it here


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i agree,i hear bitching with out purpose.

i will sell my SEM.800 bucks!!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Chris164935 said:


> Roughly ~295 CFM on all 4 runners is quite impressive. I currently cannot find any flow numbers for the SEM large port manifolds, but in the "official" intake manifold flow bench testing thread (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3098525) this manifold outperforms the top models by ~40 CFM. :thumbup:


You ask and you shall receive....

Don R reported...
"271 275 275 271


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

so as Don said, it increased by 5-8cfm after before production so the SEM is:

278 283 283 278


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Group BUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have a sem, but i have two cars lol neither i can not molest. If it worked on the truck id buy two lol.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> so as Don said, it increased by 5-8cfm after before production so the SEM is:
> 
> 278 283 283 278


This is good to know. Now I don't feel so bad about being left out. Oh well, at least I still have Quattro.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

It's flow numbers, not horsepower. Best way to compare is a head to head, same day, same car, same dyno, same setups.


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

i wonder how evenly the w/m is distributed between all the runners when using one of those adapters.



screwball said:


> It's flow numbers, not horsepower. Best way to compare is a head to head, same day, same car, same dyno, same setups.


that would be nice to see


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

MKIII_96 said:


> i wonder how evenly the w/m is distributed between all the runners when using one of those adapters.
> 
> 
> 
> that would be nice to see


Those adapters aren't new... They're what everyone's been doing for a long time now


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> Group BUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have a sem, but i have two cars lol neither i can not molest. If it worked on the truck id buy two lol.


:laugh::beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i will def sell my SEM for this

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i will def sell my SEM for this
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Go dyno with the sem then buy this and dyno it. Post results


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

how much you selling the sem for i might bite


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

lol considering mine is clean and nice 800, def wouldn't be a steal, but then again, they are hard to come by and were 900+ shipping...and i live in hawaii lol


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

are there dimensions for the plenum height,depth etc?

my SEM is a tight fit, but i am concerned the IE is taller in the plenum, and i have a touch of room due to the vacuum adapters onthe bottom of the SEM hitting my alternator


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Mk1 right? I'll check into it for you- it fits fine in a mk2, don't have a mk1 around the shop... Just trying to remember if there is a mk1 20v local or not.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

WOW! nice work pete:beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

the key with this, even if it makes the same power as the SEM maybe even less, these i am sure will be more readily avail. take that and the added modular-ness of being both driver & passenger side it is a win.

I will buy one for one of the other cars and can even test them at a later point but not really what i care about as I cant get another SEM bc for whatever reason they are unavail.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Mk1 right? I'll check into it for you- it fits fine in a mk2, don't have a mk1 around the shop... Just trying to remember if there is a mk1 20v local or not.


thanks pete let me know, i appreciate it sir.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Any B5/B6 specific plenums in the works?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

screwball said:


> Any B5/B6 specific plenums in the works?


Going longitudinal John?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

wifes M3 will be replaced by a VW longitudinal.

so i have peaked interest in this as well. love the E46, but maintanence is $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*+NEIL*+DIAMOND*+ said:


> Going longitudinal John?


Yeah man, I bought a B6 for my wife earlier in the year. I keep looking for B5 Avants though once my GTI is gone. F#ck a Ford Transit for installs, I'd rather have the wagon and use that.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

screwball said:


> Yeah man, I bought a B6 for my wife earlier in the year. I keep looking for B5 Avants though once my GTI is gone. F#ck a Ford Transit for installs, I'd rather have the wagon and use that.


Funny. I've been looking for one to use as my daily; as im a carpenter, but don't need a truck 95% of the time. Suckers are like hens teeth.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

screwball said:


> Any B5/B6 specific plenums in the works?


It would hit the alternator so a simple longitudinal plenum would not work.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*+NEIL*+DIAMOND*+ said:


> Funny. I've been looking for one to use as my daily; as im a carpenter, but don't need a truck 95% of the time. Suckers are like hens teeth.


I'm in the same boat man, some of these goofballs want silly money for a nice avant. The rest seem beaten to bits...

Darkside/IE is a Longitudinal guy in the works then?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

It's being pondered... Normally it's a much smaller market but slowly more and more of the BT guys are converting. 

The longi one has a lot more issues to make something decent as well- that water pipe is not good, the alternator is way high, etc.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

so a PITA with a smaller market. 

i see the longi group of BT guys getting bigger. especially for the AWD option.

still, with the development and testing you guys do. i bet it will be SICK. the SEM longi manifold is harder to come by than the transverse lol


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

oh hai


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

inivid said:


> oh hai


if Travis can say hi then so can i.

oh hai!!!!!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Hai GuIze :wave:


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Pete, going to grab one of these when you have the vac options. 

I have a maxed out K03s at 230hp and was thinking of upgrading to a 70mm TB with your manifold to save buying two adapters down the track. Will I need to tune the TB or will it run ok?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

you will need a tune, but it may loose some bottom end.you poetically wont see a huge gain as you aren't flowing much with a k03

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool thanks! Any ETA on the Vac option?


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

VW indahouse said:


> Cool thanks! Any ETA on the Vac option?


I was told they are being finalized and will be ready with the mani. They will mount under the runners and have a braided attachment line. They didn't have a price yet but said they would be under $100. This is what I was told by IE... I'm sure Pete will correct me if I am wrong.:thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

VW indahouse said:


> Hi Pete, going to grab one of these when you have the vac options.
> 
> I have a maxed out K03s at 230hp and was thinking of upgrading to a 70mm TB with your manifold to save buying two adapters down the track. Will I need to tune the TB or will it run ok?


 You need a tune for the tb. If you wanna hack it you can make the tb work with just fueling tweaks


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Not sure what kind of gains he'll see with a k03s....but i'm interested to see what it'll do with a stock turbo powerband.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

T-Boy said:


> Not sure what kind of gains he'll see with a k03s....but i'm interested to see what it'll do with a stock turbo powerband.


 I have a 70mm TB in my K03 setup... it made a noticeable improvement - butt dyno confirmed too


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

If you guys want to learn a bit about various runner inlet types, we prepared this tech article for you... It's a little techy, but we tried to keep it readable and short. 

http://www.intengineering.com/intblog/archives/693 

Here's a little sample of some of the CFD work that was done in support of it... 










Much more on there, including a video. :thumbup:


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

groggory said:


> You need a tune for the tb. If you wanna hack it you can make the tb work with just fueling tweaks


 not sure he will since with the k03 he still has a MAF sensor, although he may need to start looking at using a larger MAF sensor which would require a custom tune.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Pete! We eat this techy stuff for breakfast!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Pete, nice tech article. 

Are the elliptical profiles the same between the raised stack and flush mount stack, OD/ID x height? 

The vena contracta actually seems smaller in this simulation over the one seen in the raised stack. 










Thoughts?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Don® said:


> Pete, nice tech article.
> 
> Are the elliptical profiles the same between the raised stack and flush mount stack, OD/ID x height?
> 
> ...


 Now we're talking... opcorn:


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

So any love for Passat/A4 drivers ?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Now we're talking... opcorn:


 stop it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Don® said:


> Pete, nice tech article.
> 
> Are the elliptical profiles the same between the raised stack and flush mount stack, OD/ID x height?
> 
> ...


 
Same exact ellipse- pics are scaled a little differently because one was taller then the other and I forced them all the same size so they looked better on the blog.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

gimme the bottom line....is it better to have stacks raised off the floor or flush..... 

ive been wondering this for probably 7 years....


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Off the floor's a little bit better.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

speed51133! said:


> gimme the bottom line....is it better to have stacks raised off the floor or flush.....
> 
> ive been wondering this for probably 7 years....


 In this case they are relatively equal as per Figure 2. 0.2034 kg/s Raised vs 0.20325(ish) kg/s flush. 









With a little massaging of the profile you can make the flush stack perform equal to or greater than the raised, all else being equal. This is based off my own research both theoretical and practical using different types of motors. 

I'm not here to hi-jack the thread.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

[formerlysilverjetta voice] DANGER TO MANIFOLD [/formerlysilverjetta voice]


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

speed51133! said:


> gimme the bottom line....is it better to have stacks raised off the floor or flush.....
> 
> ive been wondering this for probably 7 years....


 Raised. Air flow moves slower on the walls of the plenum than it is in the middle. 

This quote from an intake manifold design page puts it best. 



> When air flows in a pipe, not all of the air flows at the same velocity. There’s this thing called a velocity profile… the air rubbing against the pipe wall has fairly a lot of friction working against it, so it moves at a slower velocity. The air running in the center of the pipe , is rubbing against other air molecules, so it has little friction, and is able to move at a higher velocity.
> 
> The math is fairly complex, but what this amounts to, is that the air near the wall approaches 0 velocity, or in other words more than 80% of the air is traveling in the inner core of the pipe and the remaining 20% tails off towards the boundary.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Raised. Air flow moves slower on the walls of the plenum than it is in the middle.
> 
> This quote from an intake manifold design page puts it best.


 Not sure if I agree with that statement as Pete's analysis indicates otherwise if you consider 0.00025 kg/s negligible. 

As you can see in this simulation that is not the case...


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Don® said:


> Not sure if I agree with that statement as Pete's analysis indicates otherwise if you consider 0.00025 kg/s negligible.


 Engineering is just the art of knowing where to round off. 

It seems like raised is a good thing, but not a massive difference over floor mounted. The biggest difference is the shape of the runner plenum entrance. Eg. radius vs. bell mouth. What shape bell mouth.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

groggory said:


> Engineering is just the art of knowing where to round off.
> 
> It seems like raised is a good thing, but not a massive difference over floor mounted. The biggest difference is the shape of the runner plenum entrance. Eg. radius vs. bell mouth. What shape bell mouth.


 Very well said, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

this..is what is missed in this forum. this is what is supposed to be happening here more often.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

This is an interesting comparison of intake manifold designs from a different platform that may provide a different perspective. 

The AMS F1 [Raised Stacks + Larger Plenum] vs Magnus V5 [Technology, I term as Ideal Intersection] 










vs 










Results: 









Thread 
http://forums.evolutionm.net/evo-engine-turbo-drivetrain/539092-magnus-v5-vs-ams-f1-intake.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Ya, I tried an angled / curved velocity stack like that AMS one and lost 7 hp on 200 all motor... I think it screws up the pressure wave reflection a bit. However, that dyno comparison is also between two entirely 100% different manifolds, and really has nothing to do with the topic at hand.... That's kinda why I did his comparison- it's very rare to compare JUST the inlets. 

PS: It's hardly shocking that a manifold with 2" shorter runners makes more power up top...  

The angled stacks do LOOK cool though. :laugh:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> this..is what is missed in this forum. this is what is supposed to be happening here more often.


 Agreed. Don R needs to come around more often, as he ALWAYS invokes good technical discussion :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> this..is what is missed in this forum. this is what is supposed to be happening here more often.


 x3, no ****, even when I don't understand everything its better than "I have a CEL, what do I do, oh nooooes!." If I can't understand all of it consider me interested :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Bumping this thread with some exciting news, these are officially in stock and shipping! The intake manifold now has an option for black powder coat finish that looks just fantastic!










Learn more here


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

Translation: "Hot sex for sale." :beer:

Seeing all you guys in this thread together again is making me all misty and sentimental. Aw schucks. :heart:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you guys looked into IATs with ceramic powdercoated mainifolds? 
Could be interesting to see what something like that could do, I mean your already powdercoating them black, so maybe if it works out that could be an add on for peoples special needs. 


On a completely different note, I was looking at some pictures, what is the finish on the inside of the manifold, in a picture it looked textured. Just wondering what the design behind that was or is that just from production, if so wouldn't it flow better polished?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> Have you guys looked into IATs with ceramic powdercoated mainifolds?
> Could be interesting to see what something like that could do, I mean your already powdercoating them black, so maybe if it works out that could be an add on for peoples special needs.
> 
> 
> On a completely different note, I was looking at some pictures, what is the finish on the inside of the manifold, in a picture it looked textured. Just wondering what the design behind that was or is that just from production, if so wouldn't it flow better polished?


That is a cast finish


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

groggory said:


> That is a cast finish


there you go :thumbup:
sorry brain freeze, but yeah, so is the whole inside of the plenum textured cast? what about the runners ? would it not flw better polished ?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> there you go :thumbup:
> sorry brain freeze, but yeah, so is the whole inside of the plenum textured cast? what about the runners ? would it not flw better polished ?


Dunno. I haven't studied fluid dynamics and haven't run the Finite Particle Analysis against this design. :thumbup:

Anyways, polishing is very labor intensive and would require the price to be pushed further up.

I think a quality design trumps polishing if you had to choose between the two. I for one have an RMR intake manifold, which is very smooth inside (extruded aluminum) but I'm sure this manifold will outperform my intake manifold hands down.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

you don't want the intake side polished..it will allow fuel to sort of stick to the walls and impede flow..i'm sure someone can elaborate better, lol i'm texting in stop and go traffic....just want to get some effin datalogging done:banghead:


Sent from My tuurrbbozzzzz


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

The rough casting will allow for sort of a barrier to be formed so that fuel or water/meth will not stick and pool in the manifold and in the runners.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

has anyone put their manifold on yet?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Budsdubbin said:


> The rough casting will allow for sort of a barrier to be formed so that fuel or water/meth will not stick and pool in the manifold and in the runners.


 oh cool, thank, learn something new every day


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> has anyone put their manifold on yet?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2



Well.. technically its on :laugh:










After repainting the valve cover











I'm really impressed with the packaging and the quality of the manifold. Pete and the crew over at IE are doing things right :thumbup::beer:


----------



## VW LVR (Mar 19, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> has anyone put their manifold on yet?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2



Technically mines on too! 

Too bad I won't have the car back together this year! 









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zrau17 (Apr 21, 2010)

Budsdubbin said:


> The rough casting will allow for sort of a barrier to be formed so that fuel or water/meth will not stick and pool in the manifold and in the runners.


Right. I think it works similarly to how the theory of driving a truck with no bedcover is better for MPG. The "hole" for the bed creates a pocket of air that continuously swirls and the air rushing over the truck flows right over it, as opposed to rushing over and downward pushing on the bed cover creating drag. 

Maybe a bit of a rougher finish has this same effect? Kind of makes a little air cushion on the surface for incoming air to flow over.

I might be wrong, but something similar to this was explained to me before about porting a manifold and why you shouldn't really finish it to a completely polished and smooth surface.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

well fack, i should've gottenone. cos it would'v ebeen on day of and running.

looks good guys:beer:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

zrau17 said:


> Right. I think it works similarly to how the theory of driving a truck with no bedcover is better for MPG. The "hole" for the bed creates a pocket of air that continuously swirls and the air rushing over the truck flows right over it, as opposed to rushing over and downward pushing on the bed cover creating drag.
> 
> Maybe a bit of a rougher finish has this same effect? Kind of makes a little air cushion on the surface for incoming air to flow over.
> 
> I might be wrong, but something similar to this was explained to me before about porting a manifold and why you shouldn't really finish it to a completely polished and smooth surface.


the golf ball effect, anyone see that myth busters?


----------



## Too Cold NB1.8T (Apr 18, 2005)

Vegeta Gti said:


> you don't want the intake side polished..it will allow fuel to sort of stick to the walls and impede flow..i'm sure someone can elaborate better
> Sent from My tuurrbbozzzzz


*Polishing the inside of the intake manifold on these cars will not affect fuel atomization due to the fact that fuel does not run through the manifold, air does.

Since it is Air and not Fuel that is flowing through the intake manifold, polishing/smoothing the inside of it can improve air flow and performance.*


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

our intake manifold does have fuel through the runners, also it can come back between shifts during vacuum and coats the walls, etc.

someone even had a video of it lol.

polishing the intake side will net you little to nothing, so minimal ours silly to waste the time and effort or try to record the gains.

btw, holy fukn old bump. I'm stating with my sem, i don't have a drag car and i like the bottom end and midrange of it

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Too Cold NB1.8T (Apr 18, 2005)

*The amount of power gains achieved with any performance part addition will of course be base on your drivetrain build and setup, if you are running a "Stock" setup then it probably would not be cost or performance affective to add such an expensive manifold such as the Integrated Engineering or SEM intake manifold.

However, if you are running a well modified setup and or a built drivetrain, such manifolds would likely yield a nice performance increase and be worth the cost.

I speak in terms of those people who are looking to build quality setups with real power and are not primarily concerned with penny pinching and short cuts, you cannot have both.*


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Too Cold NB1.8T said:


> *The amount of power gains achieved with any performance part addition will of course be base on your drivetrain build and setup, if you are running a "Stock" setup then it probably would not be cost or performance affective to add such an expensive manifold such as the Integrated Engineering or SEM intake manifold.
> 
> However, if you are running a well modified setup and or a built drivetrain, such manifolds would likely yield a nice performance increase and be worth the cost.
> 
> I speak in terms of those people who are looking to build quality setups with real power and are not primarily concerned with penny pinching and short cuts, you cannot have both.*


Good grief man; who the fukc are you talking to like that?

This ain't amateur hour bud. Go to the mk4 forum with that patronizing schit.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

my car is worked top to bottom, in case your responding to me.

but i will agree, pinching Pennies and cutting corners will only fuk you in the end

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Those Mani's are sick, wish I could afford one.:facepalm:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> my car is worked top to bottom, in case your responding to me.
> 
> but i will agree, pinching Pennies and cutting corners will only fuk you in the end
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Truth but last I checked, agreeing with you, I've never seen a cheap port and polish job... Ok cheap professional job, even for a intake manifold.

I would probably leave a polished mani last unless extracting ever ounce. In my stance I always like the +1-5 HP lol. I'll do a 3" exhaust over a 2.5" for that reason.

My TT has pimple popping mirrored intake runners  from Bob

I like old bumps, like an old gf wanting it again. Old but familiar

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

